# HOT or NOT ?



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

She's hot.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

kewl image hosted by angelfire soooooo HOT


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Right click, properties, URL, then paste is your browser.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Anglefire is f*cking HOT


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

he looks like that guy from sex and the city


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I was expecting pics of WilliamBradley :nod:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> he looks like that guy from sex and the city


 do u mean this guy ?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > he looks like that guy from sex and the city
> ...


He needs to eat more....look at those chicken legs.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...


 yeah i'd like to feed him more


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

yeh lets get some pics of bradley iam sure shes well hot


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > he looks like that guy from sex and the city
> ...


 they all look the same to me. Sex and the city is awesome, the characters are so funny.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

jackburton said:


> yeh lets get some pics of bradley iam sure shes well hot


 the pics have been posted and its agreed she is very droolable.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia, put up some new pics of yourself


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hey this post wasn't about me









it was about Travis









where are the ladies of this forum?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

nice choice Olympia. Sorry the guys are a tad bit infatuated with you


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


>


 Absolutely Beautiful!
One of the hottest guys I have ever seen!








Thanks WB!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

He is like Heath Ledgers little brother


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

pcrose said:


> He is like Heath Ledgers little brother


 wHo?!?
show


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

i wonder if he has a big wiener...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i wonder if he has a big wiener...


 Why do you wonder that?


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

cute


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> i wonder if he has a big wiener...


 yeah why do u wonder that ??


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

cause that vodka bottle isnt that big...


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> cause that vodka bottle isnt that big...


 Are you sure thats the reason you asked?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

User said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > cause that vodka bottle isnt that big...
> ...


 maybe...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam what a horrible thread


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


>


 nice..

but I prefere blonde ones..


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 lol thats the ugliest guy i've ever seen. He looks constepated and like hes been kicked in the balls, AND told his cats dead all at the same time. Yes, everyone is infatuated with wb for obvious reasons, and maybe she would post more pics if there wasn't such a fuss the first time she did.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 are u referring to brad pitt on the last?
cause I've never seen a guy kicked in the balls reacting like that


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i suppose hes the cameron diaz equivalent. That pic sucks though, and he looks alot like pearse brosnan too. (in that pic)

I am not gay, but i don't think hes that good, what about paul daniels? I think i would become gay just for him


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

this thread has urged me to go do some situps,


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

jackburton said:


> yeh lets get some pics of bradley iam sure shes well hot


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

This thread is one of the reasons why I limit my time on here nowadays.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

losts0ul916 said:


> This thread is one of the reasons why I limit my time on here nowadays.


 Well, I think the women on this board need more thread like this...
Lord knows, that we have to wade through tons of T & A!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Lord knows, that we have to wade through tons of T & A!


 you have a problem with T&A, delirium ?


----------



## Revolt (Jun 26, 2004)

T & A is better than D & B


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 Hell yea!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Lol why would she have a problem with them when she has them because thats what girls have lol :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Lol why would she have a problem with them when she has them because thats what girls have lol :laugh:


 he looks good to..

BTW- im not homosexual.. i am secure enough to say another guy is good looking and not worry about being a ***.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pcrose said:


> Lol why would she have a problem with them when she has them because thats what girls have lol :laugh:


 I learn something new every day


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> you have a problem with T&A, delirium ?










No, Pcrose is right...
I see T&A everyday... I guess I just keep forgetting that you guys on here don't.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Now that was a nice burn


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

yeah rock on


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

davey


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

pcrose said:


> yeah rock on


 OH hell yea!!!

WS is the SHHIIAATT!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

pcrose said:


> davey


 hes to pointy.

not my style..


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Here is one of my Favorites....
Billy Wirth


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Here is one of my Favorites....
> Billy Wirth


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > you have a problem with T&A, delirium ?
> ...


 if we have Internet we do


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

not unless you pay for the sites we have t&a 24/7 for free and we can feel them all we want hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

pcrose said:


> not unless you pay for the sites we have t&a 24/7 for free and we can feel them all we want hahahaha :laugh:


 well we got C&B... so HAH...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

pcrose said:


> not unless you pay for the sites we have t&a 24/7 for free and we can feel them all we want hahahaha :laugh:


 There are a ton of free sites, trust me 
including this one


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > not unless you pay for the sites we have t&a 24/7 for free and we can feel them all we want hahahaha :laugh:
> ...


 Well, sure... but you don't get to touch them.
As pcrose said :rasp:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

delirium said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 some times i caress my pillow and make-believe its a tit...

does that count?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Peacock said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 HAHAHAHAHAHA!








No, I don't think so :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 yeah I am trying to cut down on my strip club spending


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> delirium said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 Please don't tell me that you go to the Red Garter!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Please don't tell me that you go to the Red Garter!


 No, I've never been there, why ?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Very gross place!
Don't ever go


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

How would you know ?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> How would you know ?


 Just because I'm a girl doesn't mean that I hate strip clubs.
Actually, I enjoy them... It's funny to watch all the guys thinking they have a chance with those girls.
Makes me laugh :laugh: 
Plus, I have a friend that used to work there... She's at PT's now


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

delirium said:


> Plus, I have a friend that used to work there... She's at PT's now


 really ?? what's her name ?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm not sure what her stage name is there...
Might be emerald... but her name is Gena.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm.. I am sure I've seen her, what's she look like ?


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

About 5'6... Shoulder length reddish brown hair.
Dimples when she smiles...
Very pretty :nod:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmmm.. sounds familiar..


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I love men dressing like this


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I love men dressing like this


whatever you just like the man. Like him any less now? ( i know it sucks but its my first attempt at using the damn thing)


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > I love men dressing like this
> ...


 I like him as long as he removes the mask


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

not....the long hair just isnt working for me...If all i saw was his back..i wouldve mistaken him for a girl..


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


>


 Why are his nipples hard?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 because he saw you


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...










What can I say....it's a gift.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

All these pics of hot guys and I am not posted here







.

<------------ here's a profile of me. HOT?


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Genin said:


> All these pics of hot guys and I am not posted here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^^ I think you're too hot for this thread


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Genin said:
> 
> 
> > All these pics of hot guys and I am not posted here
> ...


 I am glad we agree.







You're too kind :laugh: .


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Genin said:


> All these pics of hot guys and I am not posted here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> I love men dressing like this


 Hehe, I am the opposite of that pretty boy. You'd hate me, hehe.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> I love men dressing like this










how about when i dress like that


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Death in # said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > I love men dressing like this
> ...


 jeeeeeezuuus... you are one hairy mother f*cker dude..

WAX THAT sh*t!!!


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

satan summoned me to save this thread.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...










it does look hairy in that pic
but not in person
im slightly hairy (cant help it im half italion)


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

OK this post shows NIPPLES! You better close it!


----------

